# First Try at BBB



## porkchop65 (May 19, 2014)

This weekend I gave it my first attempt at BBB and I think it turned out!  They wife even agreed that she would eat it after cooking up a couple test slices.  They have been in the fridge since Saturday afternoon resting but I just had to cut into it last night and try it.  If all goes well I plan on slicing and freezing them tonight.  I started out with 2 - 4# roast and cut them down into 4 slabs.  I tend let them cure for about 10 days before going to the smoker with some hickory.  Since this was my first time I actually created 4 different flavors.  I started with a base TQ cure recipe and went from there.  I have an original, cracked pepper, a spicier one and one with a maple syrup coating.   I ended up tying them as the meat kind of "separated" when I cut them down into the slab. 

Ready for the smoker













Before.JPG



__ porkchop65
__ May 19, 2014






Just out of the smoker













After.JPG



__ porkchop65
__ May 19, 2014






A couple test slices













Test.JPG



__ porkchop65
__ May 19, 2014


----------



## smoking b (May 19, 2014)

Looks good man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Nice job with your first BBB  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I always have to have a supply of BBB on hand


----------



## woodcutter (May 23, 2014)

Nice BBB!


----------



## pc farmer (May 23, 2014)

Nice.  Something else I have to try.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 23, 2014)

Looks awesome !  Thumbs Up


----------



## porkchop65 (May 24, 2014)

A couple days late on posting this but here it is sliced, packaged and ready for the freezer.  With this being my first time trying this I wasn't sure of what to expect but it sure was delicious frying up a few pieces while slicing and packaging.  I will definately be doing this again soon as I only have 14 packages in the freezer.













photo (1).JPG



__ porkchop65
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## jp61 (May 24, 2014)

Nice job, Porkchop! Looks like you're set, for awhile anyways! Enjoy!


----------

